# الحناء الفرنسيه



## تاجره (5 يوليو 2010)

كا ماهو جديد تجدونه عندي
جذور الحنا الفرنسيه الاصليه التي تبيض المناطق المستخدمه عليها فوراً- تتميز بقدره هايله على ازاله السواد من جميع انحاء الجسم​


----------

